# Power Workflow3 LR Presets



## gavinseim (Jan 20, 2011)

​

Hey it's Gavin here. Just wanted to post a note about the new PW3, my latest preset collection. This replaces PW2 and has been revamped from the ground up. Loads of new effects, better automation, more subtle processing and great color tones. 

The feedback has been great. PW is my biggest seller and it really does have something for everyone, including a full set of RAW and JPEG presets of every effect.

The discount for LR Forums members is still available. Just use *promo code **LRFORUM to save 17%* on any product.

Those of you that have V2 can get a discounted upgrade. You should have received an email when V3 was released that included you upgrade code, but if not shoot me an email ([email protected]) and I'll hook you up.

There's a video on the site showing what PW3 can do and there's also a freebie sampler pack on there. Let me know if you have questions. Hope you enjoy... Gav

http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects/power-workflow3-lightroom-presets/


----------

